# Ventrilo server auf einem rootserver instalieren!



## Brocken (5. September 2005)

Hallo!

Ich bin neu hier , und möchte Mich schonmal im vorraus bedanken, das man mMir sicher hilft, oder auch entschuldigen,wenn es das Thema schon einmal gab (hab nix in der suche gefunden)!

Also mein Problem!
Ich habe die server dateien hoch geladen , und die ini nach emienn wuenschen konfiguriert!
habe Mich per putty als root eingelogt , bin in das ventrilo verzeichniss, und veruschen den server per  "./ventrilo_srv" zu starten... als antwort bekomm ich nur : "permisson denied" 

Kann Mir jemand helfen 
P.s. das soll auf einem testserver der firma vserver laufen, die sagen das man volle rechte hat...


THX


----------



## Helmut Klein (5. September 2005)

Ich kenn mich mit Ventrilo nicht aus, aber kann man den Server nicht auch als normaler User starten?
Da du die Dateien wohl als normaler User entpackt hast, hat root keine Rechte.
Ein


```
chown -R root:root /pfad/zum/ventrilo_server_ordner/
```

sollte helfen. Jedoch solltest du den Prozesse, falls möglich, nicht als root laufen lassen - da dies ein Sicherheitsrisiko bedeuten kann.


----------

